# vicious coyote



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I was recently coyote huniong and after doing some howling I had had to leave due to a fire close by and my friend needed help evacuating. But on my way out i came over a hill and saw a yote standing about 10 yards away when it charged at me :evil: :******: needles to say my 243 stopped him :sniper: but why did it charge?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I have never had this happen to me but i would have to to say that it thought you were threatening his life and the instinct to survive kicked in.

Or...............Rabies


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, thats a surprising story!  I would say that he was probably charging due to defending something, like a female or a large kill he had made(or its territory) . I dunno though, usaully coyotes are scared of humans. It is a strange issue though. You could of just scared it??????? :-?


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have to agree with the defense reply good job howlin, maybe next time just bring a club no bullet holes lol


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah Well these yotes have been seeing a lot of people l8tley (firefighters)
I figured that maybey they got tiered of all the humans whatever the reason it scared the hell outa me


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

One of 2 things. Either the yote has rabies, or you're lying. My guess is rabies, did u have it tested?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't like to infer that anyone is a liar but how did you manage to shoulder and squeeze one off presumably with a scope attached at 10 yards? Not infering anything, just seems like an odd situation.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I was hunting an area with lots of timber so i had taken off my scope. Plus i had my buddy 3006 shooter with my back. But do u realy think its rabbid? If so thats scary


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Two weeks ago I was on the phone with my brother when he says can you hear that and I could hear a yote in the background on the phone. A yote had come into the yard and was barking so loud I could hear it on the phone my brother tried to get a shot but the yellow lab and the other farm dog had already chased him to the trees. My brother could see the eyes with the spotlight but decided not to shot because it was so close to the cattle. The yote was at the farthest 20 yards from the house when he was barking and when he was in the trees maybe 60 yards. So they do get crazy sometimes. Im thinking the yote was trying to breed one of the dogs but who knows.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I live on Cape Cod, and we have way to many coyotes. In the last 3 years, we have had 3 people attacked and bitten by yotes. All three yotes tested positive for rabies. Yotes also kill a lot of pets in this area. it's not unusual for a dog on a leash to get killed by coyotes.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

harvy, the wife's got a chihuahua that really likes being outside on a leash. I could send him to you, free of charge even. He'd be a good meal for your yotes. Too bad he hasn't been coyote food yet.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I live on Cape Cod, and we have way to many coyotes. In the last 3 years, we have had 3 people attacked and bitten by yotes. All three yotes tested positive for rabies. Yotes also kill a lot of pets in this area. it's not unusual for a dog on a leash to get killed by coyotes.


Are hunters restricted from killing those yotes or what? Is there a shortage of hunters on Cape Cod? Something don't sound right out there.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I freind of mine was a backup firefighter for forest fires. He was activated and said as he and the rest of the firemen were running to the fire all kinds of animals deer, rabbits , squirrels ran past them going away from the fire. they seemed to show no fear of humans "guess they were more scared of the fire". He was then bitten by a rattle snake and never got to fight the fire. Anyway animals in panic over a fire my attack as they are scared and confused, this might be the reason for the attack!

Harvy I am working on thinning out the coyote problem on the Cape.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been having problems in KY too. 3 years ago I was out opening morning of muzzleloader season, I was in the woods about an hour before daylight, before I could get to my tree there was a pack come in and surrounded me. Its raining that morning and I have a old Thompson Center side lock, you can imagine my feelings about this time! They started barking and growling, there were about 15 of them and they had me surrounded. It just so happened that the tree I was standing against had a few low branches, so I put my rifle on my back and made like a squirrel. They even stayed down there after it got daylight, finally after my butt is so numb I cannot feel it from sitting on this little about 3 inch branch, I decide enough is enough. I pick the biggest dog in the pack, that just happens to be standing at the bottom of the tree looking up at me, and level the sights of the big .54 cal between his eyes. After putting a 390 grain buffalo bullet through his skull, instead of running away, the rest of the pack start growling and barking at me while I reload, I ended up killing 2 more before they finally get the message and leave. There is no doubt in my mind that I would have been attacked that morning if I had not climbed a tree.

Since then I go loaded for bear, armed to the teeth, cocked and locked, and ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Since then I go loaded for bear, armed to the teeth, cocked and locked, and ready to rock and roll!


And thats the only way to be!!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

when something startles you, you typically will fight back. you probably suprised that coyote and since it is breeding season maybe he got his asskicked and suprised attacked before. So what would you do if you were suprised i would charge a nd attack. When i'm hunting i always carry a knife on me in case of life or death situations. Ever since i was bear hunting with my cousin and he had shot one with his bow and we left it go cause it was dark and he said he had s good shot on it we still left it go. The next morning we found it and when it charged i was very happy to have my sidearm on me.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

was it a female? If it was I think you might of been near her den. She may have got into protective mode when she heard you howl. I think she may have wanted to protect her territory and her den

:beer:


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

i guess they still make Jack Daniels in Kentucky.


----------



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

:withstupid:

I don't understand your comment in general... 
But Jack Daniels is made in Tennesse :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

No they make Wild Turkey in Kentucky.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem7400- dont forget Jimmy Beam.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I don't understand your comment in general


Sounds to me like he is trying to insinuate Remington 7400 is a drunkard. First he tells one guy he is a liar and then another he is drunk........ oh well............


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

So I'm a drunk? :******:

Call me what you want just don't come running to me when you get ate.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I know what you mean remington 7400. I've been surrounded by them before(not a fun feeling)


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Is that u Dronen?


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

WHAT???????????????????


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

what about that vicious coyote in Central Park today, Sounded like a repeat of 9/11.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Which Dronen are you refering to?


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

WHO IS DRONEN????????????????????????????????????? :-?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i'd definately say its one of two things also, either the yote did have rabies, or if you say you came over a hill on it, you may have startled it and its fight or flight reactions kicked in, usually yotes will flee a human, but maybe if you were too close and didn't give it time to think it was the reaction that it went with.


----------

